#  > Telecomunicações >  > NETGEAR >  >  Rede residencial: Roteador Netgear Rangemax Wndr3700 Dual Band Wireless-n X RB951

## agnporto

Prezados amigos,

Rede residencial: Roteador Netgear Rangemax Wndr3700 Dual Band Wireless-n X Rb951ui-2hnd, qual amigos do fórum os senhores optariam?

Obrigado por toda ajuda.

----------


## Hongaro

> Prezados amigos,
> 
> Rede residencial: Roteador Netgear Rangemax Wndr3700 Dual Band Wireless-n X Rb951ui-2hnd, qual amigos do fórum os senhores optariam?
> 
> Obrigado por toda ajuda.


Pelos comentários sobre os mesmos no Amazon, o Netgear é apenas um roteador comum (apesar de ser 10 dolares mais caro), quando comparado ao Mikrotik, alcance do sinal bem elogiado, melhor do que outros roteadores na mesma faixa de preço (Asus, Netgear, TP-Link, linksys etc.... Tem usuário questionando o motivo das pessoas comprarem dessas marcas citadas, se tem um Mikrotik desse nível na mesma faixa de preço  :Stupido2: , recursos que não irá encontrar nessa marcas mais populares, é algo mais profissional. 
Também vai depender das suas exigências, se você for um usuário que usa muito streaming via wifi com bitrate elevado, e tiver problemas com ruído em 2.4GHz, o Mikrotik talvez não seja o melhor pra você, precisaria do 5GHz do Netgear por exemplo.
Por isso tem que ver qual atende suas necessidades. O Mikrotik é um aparelho avançado, mas possa ser que o Netgear te atenda melhor no que precisar. Esse modelo do mikrotik não é Gigabit, se você tiver uma velocidade elevada, uma Net Virtua de 120 mega por exemplo e ainda quiser usar isso via wifi esquece, Netgear Gigabit com 5GHz se sairá melhor nesse cenário, pode até pegar a versão gigabit do Mikrotik, mas o wirelees será sofrível, ainda mais com várias pessoas usando, ao contrário do Netgear que se pode dividir os dispositivos nas duas frequências.

----------


## agnporto

Hongaro, obrigado pelo excelente post. Minha necessidade é potencializar o sinal de internet dentro duma residência onde a internet é acessada descompromissadamente, isto é, até agora, pode ser que futuramente a coisa mude. e meu problema maior são as configurações do MK que ainda iniciarei o curso, por isso falei no Netgear. E, ainda há o Win 300 Intelbrás com configurações de fácil entendimento.

----------


## Hongaro

> Hongaro, obrigado pelo excelente post. Minha necessidade é potencializar o sinal de internet dentro duma residência onde a internet é acessada descompromissadamente, isto é, até agora, pode ser que futuramente a coisa mude. e meu problema maior são as configurações do MK que ainda iniciarei o curso, por isso falei no Netgear. E, ainda há o Win 300 Intelbrás com configurações de fácil entendimento.


Se você quer apenas pontência na transmissão do sinal, de uma olhada nesse http://www.tp-link.com.br/common/Pro...hpower_br.html, preço http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...tl-wr841hp-_JM, bem mais barato que os dois e de simples configuração. Ele tem potência de 1000mw igual o Mikrotik mais antenas externas de 5dBi x2 e 300mbps contra 2.5dBi do Mikrotik. o Intelbras WIN 300 tem potência de 500mw, potências que o Netgear não tem, mas como dizem aqui mesmo no forum que, potência não é qualidade de sinal, meu Asus rt-ac66u tem 200mw, e cobre a casa toda (sobrado) sem esforço em 2.4GHz.
Mas também você disse que vai começar um curso sobre MK, não sei se vai ser o seu primeiro Mikrotik, mas se for, seria interessante ter um pra botar em prática parte do que aprender, de acordo com que o aparelho permitir.
Mas um aumento na demanda num futuro próximo com uma casa mais conectada o Netgear te atenderá melhor.
Você decide o que será melhor pra você  :Top: .

----------


## agnporto

Hongaro, mais uma vez te agradeço. Estou pensando na colocação de dois roteadores Netgear pppoe GW (terceiro pav onde está o modem), e outro no primeiro ou segundo pavimento num local meio encoberto. Ou dois TP-link nas mesmas posições. A casa do cliente tem 3 pavimentos.
Hongaro, tenho 70 anos e ando preferindo as coisas prontas ou com pouco para fazer, então, vou esquecer as configurações esotéricas do MKT. Acho! Mais uma vez meu muito obrigado! :Smile:

----------

